# Which snow foam lance



## Bob84 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have been using a Karcher snow foam Lance until now, while it does the job, the foam it produces is not very thick and runs off the car quite quickly.

I am looking to improve this stage of my wash, and with Christmas coming up its the ideal time to write a list to the big guy in red. I have found 2 lances that look the same to me but with a huge price difference. Can anyone explain this or is it just a price hike?

The first Lance is £41.95 http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/washing-drying/snow-foam-lance-619.html

The second Lance I found on eBay for £13.39 http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAR-SNOW-FOAM-LANCE-SHAMPOO-COMPATIBLE-WITH-KARCHER-K-SERIES-PRESSURE-WASHER-/262703050307?hash=item3d2a526e43%3Ag%3Ag54AAOSwB09YGwVq&_trkparms=pageci%253A1afe8bfa-b3de-11e6-9a97-74dbd180e584%257Cparentrq%253Aa0df038c1580a5e0d673d554ffea47d2%257Ciid%253A11

Is the first Lance better than the second and worth the extra £?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

they both look the same to me a few on here have ebay ones


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

The price difference is due to the special metal used in the first one - it is an alloy called "detailingtaxium" and because of this it produces special snow foam that will not only clean your car, but dry, polish and apply wax afterwards  

seriously though you could not bother descaling the second one and replace it twice before hitting the same cost - lances are a simple machine with no real moving parts and if not abused, last for years


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

This is the one I went for https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172033768346 didn't realise it was from detailedclean.co.uk until after I'd payed for it


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

What snow foam are you using ? some foams are watery like bilt hamber, i know the karcher lance isn't the best but it may be your product that is watery, have you considered pressure pump sprayer ? I think the vast majority of us have jumped onto the snow foam lance gimmick at sometime, I've used auto foam through lance and pressure sprayer, I'll never use a foam lance ever again,just my opinion mind, but to me they lose some of the cleaning abilities of the product, pressure pump sprayer is the way forward, less fuss, less mess, better cleaning


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

I know it's not what you've asked for but I would get a pump sprayer and a pre wash. Far more effective imo.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Few on here bought cheap ones of fleabay and have been less than impressed with em.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

i bought a cheap one from ebay 3 years ago, besides descaling every now and then - still going strong, £41 for a snow foam lance is taking the Michael


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

I once heard that their are only 2 manufacturers of the snow foam lance, one made in italy and another from the far east. the far east one is a "lesser" product but still does the job. I dont know how true this is mind.....

I had a £15 ebay one for about 2 years and only got a new one as my mate was selling his Autobrite direct one for a tenna! Buy the cheap one itll pretty much do the same thing.... DO NOT buy a 40 quid lance! absolute joke!


----------



## Bob84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, pretty much confirmed what I was thinking.

I don't think I like the idea of the pump sprayer and I am happy with snow foam so I'll go with the cheap eBay version.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...th-full-brass-internals-various-fittings.html
DW10 as the code for discount 
ask him to do the ptfe tape and put it together for you 
i have one and its perfect, just run warm water through both ends in the sink when your finished


----------



## Bob84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks OvEr_KiLL that looks perfect, and you have shown me a new detailing supplies website which looks reasonably priced.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...th-full-brass-internals-various-fittings.html
> DW10 as the code for discount
> ask him to do the ptfe tape and put it together for you
> i have one and its perfect, just run warm water through both ends in the sink when your finished


Can't beat that with Imran's money back guarantee  ... just ordered one as mine was getting very tired


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

spxxxx said:


> Can't beat that with Imran's money back guarantee  ... just ordered one as mine was getting very tired


cheap n cheerful, does the job just remember to rinse the ends out and it will help to reduce the gauze getting clogged


----------



## Clubberlang12 (Nov 30, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...th-full-brass-internals-various-fittings.html
> DW10 as the code for discount
> ask him to do the ptfe tape and put it together for you
> i have one and its perfect, just run warm water through both ends in the sink when your finished


Currently out of stock, but will look to try this out:thumb:


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Another +1 for the in2detailing lance


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hawkesybaby said:


> I once heard that their are only 2 manufacturers of the snow foam lance, one made in italy and another from the far east. the far east one is a "lesser" product but still does the job. I dont know how true this is mind.....


I think the Italian ones have PA written on the ratio adjuster, if this makes them better I really don't know...

It seems to me that a lance is a pretty simple affair with not much to go wrong :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I bought a cheap one about 3 years ago, never cleaned it out and works everytime.


----------



## alfierenadhie (Nov 10, 2016)

*Snow Foam Test : ValetPRO PH Neutral Snow Foam*

autibrite?


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

I also have a cheap one. A MJJC foamlance and the very same foamlance is sold at some places in the Netherlands for €50. Works perfect! When you can wait... £15:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/803552


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I had an Autobrite one which lasted just over a year. I think a generic £20 one would be just as good.


----------

